

Naked protest against the TSA upheld - chris_wot
http://www.katu.com/news/local/Man-who-stripped-for-TSA-search-at-PDX-found-not-guilty-162935416.html

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3861127>

------
chris_wot
So I'm waiting for a large group of protestors to strip down completely, and
to do this regularly.

